# Deliverance Lost Cover Art



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Absolutely awesome....besides the somewhat dodgy haircut. My new favourite HH cover!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hard to believe that this is the very first ever depiction of Corax from GW and BL. He's awesome, I like his hair though I pictured it being longer, but its fine. Looking very forward to this and seeing the Raven Guard in the Heresy era for the very first time.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

He had a whip, did he?

Didn't realise he stole Eldar tech either.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Finally HH cover which has fine backround aswell. Thought all hope is lost when looked backround at Prospero Burns.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Two words: Fucking amazing.

The Emperor has blessed Black Library with some of the best artisits in the world from what it looks like. Really amazing cover arts lately.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

He's still got the whip - Definately an interesting choice of weapon when it comes to post-human giants! 

The cover looks alright, though I think it suits better to a superhero comic rather than a novel about said post-humans. The wings of his Jump Pack are also pretty cool, reminiscent of the Eldar jump-troops, or I think so at least.

Looking forwards to this, now.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

dark angel said:


> The cover looks alright, though I think it suits better to a superhero comic rather than a novel about said post-humans.


Sums up my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, at least it's going to be about the Raven Guard .

I really can't wait for this.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

really loving this cover art. i would have thought his shoulder pads would be abit more ornate but this is just quality. certainly makes you think what went wrong with the outcast dead. lol

oh and i wonder whats with the dolls house on his waist hahaha


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Waits for Lord of the Night-esque fanboys to come out claiming they've been fans of Raven Guard for longer than you and hence are better fans than those who've become fans since Deliverance lost.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fucking awsome. First ever artwork for Corax and he looks the epitome of bad ass. This would be him post Istvaan I would imagine, only one lightning claw, courtesy of his battle with Lorgar, the wings again mentioned in the First Heretic and the electro-whip from Ravens Flight.

I like.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't like the wings. I had the idea from reading TFH that they were like the wings on the Yeld Spirers, something like a fan of several blades,








as opposed to solid ones. But that's just me. Otherwise, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I don't like the wings. I had the idea from reading TFH that they were like the wings on the Yeld Spirers, something like a fan of several blades,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of you look closely on the inside of the solid piece wings you can see what looks like the actual "wings" fluttering in the wind. Not solid completely. And I also have to say that is pretty damn epic. Wish they would release pictures of all the primarchs in this style.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like Slaine69's version better...

looks like a guerrilla man with a lash whip. I mean its a _cool picture_ just, I dunno, just not right to me. I dont like the wings either, they don't look aerodynamic or deadly at all. His right hand power claw looks like a crumpled up powerfist with some spiky parts not long and raven-like. 

heh when I first looked at it I thought it was sweet, but ugh the more I look at it the less I like it haha.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

oh well can't please everyone all the time! 

I for one like the use of the jump pack, the wings are perfect as they highlight the heresy pattern jump pack and not so much the wings. I for one love the lack lustre appearance of Corax and think his thin, greasy looking hair depicts someone who takes to the skies and hides in the shadows!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> oh well can't please everyone all the time!
> 
> I for one like the use of the jump pack, the wings are perfect as they highlight the heresy pattern jump pack and not so much the wings. I for one love the lack lustre appearance of Corax and think his thin, greasy looking hair depicts someone who takes to the skies and hides in the shadows!


Aye.

Makes a nice change from the other Primarchs who all seem to be either A) Bald, B) have a crew cut, or C) have long flowing locks.


----------

